# Drug Traffic Org. attacking police



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Greetings Everybody. 
We just got an email forwarded to us with a warning from the US government (altho I'll admit it didn't look very official) saying that some drug traffickers set up a roadblock between Guadalajara airport and Lake Chapala on a Saturday night around 11pm. They blocked the road with cars and shot at the police. 

Is there any truth to this?

We are on our way back to Lake Chapala now altho we're still in California (Palm Springs to be exact).

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Julie


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

True. It was a wild night. There were five events that evening in various places around Guadalajara including a blocked road at Kilometer 13 of the Carretera to Chapala. They set fire to a couple of cars and a truck blocking the highway.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

That sounds very much like the incidents that often happen in Monterrey ('bloqueos'). Very worrying to find out they are now spreading to the rest of the Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

More details


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Who would send out an e-mail to a private citizen, not in Mexico, about a roadblock? Is it only me who thinks something is wrong with this picture? Is the State Department of Tourism now sending out private e-mails? And an ex-pat from Canada, not the USA, recieving this stuff. There is likely a person who lives among you doing this.... want to guess who?
The shoot out and all is not new to that area, the worrysome part is the e-mail with some sort of official designnation.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

tepetapan said:


> Who would send out an e-mail to a private citizen, not in Mexico, about a roadblock? Is it only me who thinks something is wrong with this picture? Is the State Department of Tourism now sending out private e-mails? And an ex-pat from Canada, not the USA, recieving this stuff. There is likely a person who lives among you doing this.... want to guess who?
> The shoot out and all is not new to that area, the worrysome part is the e-mail with some sort of official designnation.


The US Consulate in Guadalajara sent out a warning to all on their mailing list with a request that it be passed on to US citizens - it has been moving through cyberspace rapidly, for obvious reasons.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

I can understand the US consulate thinking they need to send out warnings, usually after the fact and near pointless. But for a Canadian ex Pat recieving "official" warnings from the USA??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GnJ.in.MX said:


> Greetings Everybody.
> We just got an email forwarded to us with a warning from the US government (altho I'll admit it didn't look very official) saying that some drug traffickers set up a roadblock between Guadalajara airport and Lake Chapala on a Saturday night around 11pm. They blocked the road with cars and shot at the police.
> 
> Is there any truth to this?
> ...




Check the embassies official website.. embassies put warnings on their sites.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

tepetapan said:


> I can understand the US consulate thinking they need to send out warnings, usually after the fact and near pointless. But for a Canadian ex Pat recieving "official" warnings from the USA??


They said they got an email *forwarded *to them. Who knows to whom it was originally sent or how many times it had been forwarded?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

It seems to me that how they got the email is a little irrelevant. What is relevant is that it indeed happened and was the first such incident in the area... hopefully the last but I fear not. It says at the end of the article that the police have warned the public that there will probably be strong retaliation from the group since they arrested a lot of the attackers.

I'm not an alarmist but I can't say I like the sound of it too much.


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

*Where it came from no longer matters!*



ReefHound said:


> They said they got an email *forwarded *to them. Who knows to whom it was originally sent or how many times it had been forwarded?


Where the message came from no longer matters. Canadians have American friends. What is important is that the incident happened. Most of you have confirmed that.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Just a bit confusing, I got the impression you didn´t know who forwarded it or if it was official. sorry, my mistake I guess.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Apparently the US Consulate in Guadalajara has released a warning message.

Consular-warden-message


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is more an 'advisory' after the fact, by several days, rather than a warning. The incident did hold up traffic for a bit, little more. It seems to have been a bit of retaliation for the arrest of the youths who attacked the Chapala official's home. They're now all in custody. Actually, the authorities are doing a pretty good job of getting these 'cartel wannabees' off the streets, in spite of their heavy armament and youthful sense of immortality.


----------



## cairolien (Jan 23, 2011)

you should always check your embassies website. If it's really dangerous, they will mention that.


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

This is very true, and there is nothing odd about an email being sent. I am signed up to receive warnings. I also have my sister noted as a contact, so she might get warnings as well. 

I have not seen anything in the news, just on the US consulate's website, so I know it's true. But, why was this not in the Mexican news?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It was in the news, lasted briefly and is over with. It was over a week ago.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

TamiJ said:


> But, why was this not in the Mexican news?


Earlier in this thread I posted a link to the Publico story on the night's events.


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Earlier in this thread I posted a link to the Publico story on the night's events.


Aw, I missed that...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ok, we've beaten this incident to death. The topic is now closed.


----------

